# SWSC Thanksgiving college Showcase 2021  held in Temecula .



## professor2020 (Oct 25, 2021)

Come join us for the SWSC Thanksgiving College Showcase . 
The best competition at the best fields ; Birdsall Complex and the Ranch Complex.
Registration is open now and brackets are filling up quickly.

All College Showcase games will be played at Birdsall Complex best turf Fields in California .
All younger games at the Ranch best Grass field in Socal 
( best producers of Sod in California )

We kept our fees low but we guarantee your players have great exposure and good competition
No coaching conflicts through bracket play and finals 
Returning team and multiples teams discount 
College coaches D1, D2, D3

Bethany College - Kansas
Hiram College
Illinois College
Oberlin College
Park University Gilbert
St.Thomas Aquinas College
University of Minnesota - Morris
Utah Valley University 
USD
CSF
And More
SWSC Thanksgiving Showcase is looking forward to hosting your team.
To Register at ww.southwestsc.org

Thank you  and God Bless


----------

